# Night Owls vs Early Birds [Type Based]



## mqg96 (Mar 5, 2015)

In this semester of college right now with me taking night classes, I have to say night owl.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Naturally night owl, but you can't always get what you want. Younger I'd sacrifice sleep, that's something I try to avoid because I can't nap as easily, I wonder if it's part of aging. I need my sleep though so I've become an early night owl, having trouble falling asleep before midnight. But less (aging? Habits? I'd wager habits count a lot).


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

SJ, night owl here, however, I'm really flexible. When I have to get out due to work/school I'll get out no matter what. But I prefer the dark over the light.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

INFJ

Night owl by nature.
Early bird due to reason and logic (work, getting enough rest, etc.)


----------



## feistyfay (Feb 21, 2016)

INFJ - Early bird for the win! I think I couldn't even pull an allnighter during the exam period, not really, my body just naturally shuts down when 10pm comes.  Have some serious problem when it comes to hanging out in the evening...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Look at the skew! NT/NF overwhelmingly night owls.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I am an night owl by nature but I'll still get out early no matter what.. Sleep is of little consequence.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Look at the skew! NT/NF overwhelmingly night owls.


And if it weren't for society essentially beating me into their schedule, I'd probably stay up until sunrise and sleep until after noon.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> And if it weren't for society essentially beating me into their schedule, I'd probably stay up until sunrise and sleep until after noon.



I'm currently working two 12-hour day shifts, 7:00AM-7:00PM and three 8-hour night shifts, 11:00PM-7:00AM. I have two days off to turn it around and start all over again. My body clock is totally sprung.


----------



## chongczh (Jan 9, 2016)

My sleeping schedule is from 1am to 8am lol.When I sleep or wake up always happens around that timing.I'm kinda both an early bird and night owl but I'm neither at the same time.LOL


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I definitely prefer night. Day is too loud.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I am an early bird, though I sometimes stay up late on weekends.

If you get enough sleep, early mornings are THE BEST. Especially on weekends.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am a night owl but I also have severe insomnia.


----------



## saphireINTP (May 20, 2016)

I am an INTP and a DEFINITE night owl!


----------



## LaurenStam (Jul 31, 2016)

I am a Night Owl and love the night. I am an INFP

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

